# Joke on 2Broke Girls with Anti-Semitic Overtones?



## jacobp (Oct 8, 2001)

I've hesitated writing this note because i am not one to complain or want to do anything to censor TV shows or comedy, but a joke that was on the most recent (I believe) episode of 2 Broke Girls really got under my skin.

The two girls were in Goodwill, when the blond found some shoes she liked. They were marked with a $8 price tag. When they got to the checkout register, she commented that she thought the shoes were overpriced. After some banter, the cashier said she could reduce the price to $6. The other "broke" girl then remarked "I cannot believe you just 'shoed' her down." 

Of course, this is only funny because it is a play on the very anti-semitic notion of someone "jewing" down someone in a price negotiation.

I thought the comment was offensive and just wanted to share this with the rest ofyou in case you didn't see this.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I can see where you are coming from, but I don't think it was really meant as an anti-semitic remark. If she had said "I cannot believe you just '*****' her down", then yes, I would agree. I think by using the 'shoed' term, they were trying to make a joke, by NOT being anti-semitic. Was it the best joke? No. Do I think it was meant to be anti-semitic? No.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

You had to be looking really, really hard for something to be offended about to take that as offensive.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Jokes play on stereotypes. I think the real problem here is the writers apparently felt the need to be PC by not saying "*****" and instead chose a rhyming word like "shoed", this telling everyone listening "yes, we meant *****, but we feel we can't say '*****' in prime time on network television so we'll say 'shoed' instead and wink wink nudge nudge, you know what we meant."

Either stick with the joke in all its glory, or find something else to say.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Seeing as Kat Dennings is Jewish, I thought that was a good line. Did they make fun with a stereotype, yes. Was it done in an offensive way, no.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Jokes play on stereotypes. I think the real problem here is the writers apparently felt the need to be PC by not saying "*****" and instead chose a rhyming word like "shoed", this telling everyone listening "yes, we meant *****, but we feel we can't say '*****' in prime time on network television so we'll say 'shoed' instead and wink wink nudge nudge, you know what we meant."
> 
> Either stick with the joke in all its glory, or find something else to say.


I agree. It's kind of like saying to an African American, he's just a "trigger" (when wink wink, you know what he actually meant but can't say it). I'm sure the writers thought it was cute.

I don't know the background of the writers, but when I first moved to Arizona in 1980, I worked in a pizza restaurant when I was in school. My boss was dating a Jewish girl and they had a conversation about something he bought and in passing he said, well when he told me the price, I just ***** him down and got it cheaper. The look on his girlfriend's face said it all. He said, did I say something wrong? And she said, you don't even realize what you said do you? Well it turned out, he'd been using that expression all his life and never even realized that what he said was offensive. Somehow though, the writers must have known, otherwise they would have used the actual expression.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

It amazes me that people get offended by the littlest things. 1st world problems I suppose.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Somehow though, the writers must have known, otherwise they would have used the actual expression.


What? If they used the actual expression then it would have not been a joke a just a anti-semitic comment. They played off the fact that most people have probably heard that phrase before and played off it with shoe


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

jacobp said:


> I've hesitated writing this note.


You should have went with your first instinct.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Frylock said:


> I can see where you are coming from, but I don't think it was really meant as an anti-semitic remark. If she had said "I cannot believe you just '*****' her down", then yes, I would agree. I think by using the 'shoed' term, they were trying to make a joke, by NOT being anti-semitic. Was it the best joke? No. Do I think it was meant to be anti-semitic? No.


This.



Jon J said:


> You had to be looking really, really hard for something to be offended about to take that as offensive.


This.



Ment said:


> Seeing as Kat Dennings is Jewish, I thought that was a good line. Did they make fun with a stereotype, yes. Was it done in an offensive way, no.


and this.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Ninja please.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

If I were in line with a Jewish friend who had a sense of humor that was similar to mine, then I'd have said that joke too. So I don't know if it offensive or not. I am sure my friend wouldn't find it offensive though.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

No support for you here. Bad joke? Sure. Offensive? Only if you choose it to be.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Don't ever watch Family Guy. Or South Park.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Jokes play on stereotypes. I think the real problem here is the writers apparently felt the need to be PC by not saying "*****" and instead chose a rhyming word like "shoed", this telling everyone listening "yes, we meant *****, but we feel we can't say '*****' in prime time on network television so we'll say 'shoed' instead and wink wink nudge nudge, you know what we meant."
> 
> Either stick with the joke in all its glory, or find something else to say.


Yeah.

Go big or go home. 

See Trey Parker and Matt Stone on lessons on how to do it.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Jokes play on stereotypes. I think the real problem here is the writers apparently felt the need to be PC by not saying "*****" and instead chose a rhyming word like "shoed", this telling everyone listening "yes, we meant *****, but we feel we can't say '*****' in prime time on network television so we'll say 'shoed' instead and wink wink nudge nudge, you know what we meant."
> 
> Either stick with the joke in all its glory, or find something else to say.


No, it was a play on words. It was because they were haggling on shoes.

I didn't see it, but it sounds clever to me.

But then again, I enjoy ethnic humor.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> No, it was a play on words. It was because they were haggling on shoes.
> 
> I didn't see it, but it sounds clever to me.
> 
> But then again, I enjoy ethnic humor.


Ethnic humor? Wait! I thought it was religious humor?


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Squeak said:


> Ethnic humor? Wait! I thought it was religious humor?


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

Supfreak26 said:


> No support for you here. Bad joke? Sure. Offensive? Only if you choose it to be.


Yeah, like if you're Jewish maybe?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

smark said:


> Don't ever watch Family Guy. Or South Park.


Or leave your house.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jacobp said:


> I thought the comment was offensive and just wanted to share this with the rest ofyou in case you didn't see this.


So that everyone could have a chance to be offended?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It's funny, I never even heard the expression "jew [someone] down" until well into adulthood. Like, the last few years, even. I don't think it's at all common anymore, at least among the people I've heard.

Now "gyp", on the other hand...


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> It's funny, I never even heard the expression "jew [someone] down" until well into adulthood. Like, the last few years, even. I don't think it's at all common anymore, at least among the people I've heard.
> 
> Now "gyp", on the other hand...


Gypsies don't control the media.

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

After just reading it in the Modern Family thread I am reminded that they also did an anti-Semitic joke in their last episode:

Manny: Hello Ma'am, do you love Christmas?
Neighbor: Actually I'm Jewish.
Manny: Well then you must appreciate a good value.
Jay: Oh Jesus....

Manny didn't beat around the bush or use word play, he went right for the Jewish people are cheap angle. Was this offensive or just plain hilarious?


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

This reminds me of an incident on the Opie and Anthony show back in the day when they were on WNEW in NY. They were doing a live commercial read. Waiting on the phone to be interviewed was Ben Stein. The commercial was for a company that buys used cars. Opie (or Anthony) said why go through the hassle of selling the cars to strangers who will try to chew down the price.
After the commerical Ben came on the phone and asked if he heard them say "Jew" down the price. They said no, they used the word "Chew". Ben said people would know that they meant Jew and that he found it offensive. They argued with him and said that he was crazy for thinking that and Ben hung up on them. 
As a listener, I did not think about Jew when I heard Chew and thought that Ben was being too sensitive.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

This would be the same Ben Stein who said a person is couldn't possibly be a rapist because he is an economist , right?

Who gives an F what he thinks?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> This would be the same Ben Stein who said a person is couldn't possibly be a rapist because he is an economist , right?
> 
> Who gives an F what he thinks?


Anyone?

Anyone.......


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jacobp said:


> The two girls were in Goodwill, when the blond found some shoes she liked. They were marked with a $8 price tag. When they got to the checkout register, she commented that she thought the shoes were overpriced. After some banter, the cashier said she could reduce the price to $6. The other "broke" girl then remarked "I cannot believe you just 'shoed' her down."





nickels said:


> Manny: Hello Ma'am, do you love Christmas?
> Neighbor: Actually I'm Jewish.
> Manny: Well then you must appreciate a good value.
> Jay: Oh Jesus....


I'm Jewish. I thought both these were funny. They are playing off our preconceived notions of stereotypes, which is what about 75% of humor is based on.

I thought the 2 Broke Girls joke was ok, a nice play on words, but not really that funny. The Modern Family scene was, like almost everything they do, great. Manny rocks!

Modern Family has, in its few short years, tweaked at Jews, Colombians, Peruvians, gays, straights, kids, parents, old people, bikers, realtors, soccer moms, lawyers... you get my drift.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Manufactured controversy fail.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm sure I'm going to be handed my rear end on a platter, but I have to ask.

Why exactly do Jewish people find that particular stereotype so offensive? Is there something wrong with being frugal or wanting to get a good deal? I mean that isn't necessarily a bad thing, is it?

Maybe there is more to the Jewish "stereotype" than I'm aware? After all....I am just a dumb blonde.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

crazywater said:


> Yeah, like if you're Jewish maybe?


I stand by what I said.


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

Is the Scottish joke about them signaling 1PM instead of noon a insensitive joke?

The British was signaling noon with 12 shots; to Scottish 1 shot.

Tim S.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

crazywater said:


> Yeah, like if you're Jewish maybe?


I stand by my statement.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Stupid iPhone. 


Romo


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I wasn't offended and actually thought it was a nice throw away joke. But I do watch Family Guy and South Park. I would highly recommend the OP not watch either of those shows, ever.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I would call it a *pun* based on the anti-semitic phrase. So the joke itself wasn't anti-Semitic.. But the pun was intended to make you think of the phrase.

See the difference?


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

jacobp said:


> I thought the comment was offensive and just wanted to share this with the rest ofyou in case you didn't see this.


Translated: In case others had no reason to be offended because they don't watch this show, I wanted to take the opportunity to share it so everyone can be offended.

Personally, this is probably the most offensive thing in this thread.



Jstkiddn said:


> I'm sure I'm going to be handed my rear end on a platter, but I have to ask.
> 
> Why exactly do Jewish people find that particular stereotype so offensive? Is there something wrong with being frugal or wanting to get a good deal? I mean that isn't necessarily a bad thing, is it?
> 
> Maybe there is more to the Jewish "stereotype" than I'm aware? After all....I am just a dumb blonde.


I wonder about this as well. Around here, the stereotype is that the Dutch are like this. And we joke about it all the time. Being frugal/stingy isn't something negative. It can be funny to see the extent to which some of the people I know (all Dutch background) do it.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I am sure black guys everywhere are fighting the stereotype about having large equipment.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

nickels said:


> I am sure black guys everywhere are fighting the stereotype about having large equipment.


But, according to Lili Von Shtupp, " It's twooooooooooo."


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> I'm sure I'm going to be handed my rear end on a platter, but I have to ask.
> 
> Why exactly do Jewish people find that particular stereotype so offensive? Is there something wrong with being frugal or wanting to get a good deal? I mean that isn't necessarily a bad thing, is it?
> 
> Maybe there is more to the Jewish "stereotype" than I'm aware? After all....I am just a dumb blonde.


It's not offensive to us. Jews just like to kvetch.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Kudos for continuity.

In Monday Night's episode, she's wearing the shoes in question.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ment said:


> Seeing as Kat Dennings is Jewish, I thought that was a good line. Did they make fun with a stereotype, yes. Was it done in an offensive way, no.


Exactamundo!


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Finally watched the episode last night.

If I hadn't seen this thread prior to watching I would not even have noticed the joke.

So...was I offended. Not at all.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow....I guess if you look hard enough you can find anything offensive.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

pmyers said:


> wow....I guess if you look hard enough you can find anything offensive.


I find that post very offensive.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I find that post very offensive.


Nicely played, sir...nicely played.


----------



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

To jstkidding, since you asked .... 

I am Jewish and dont really find Jewish cheap jokes that offensive. Personally, I find that there are cheap and not cheap people in EVERY group, so it irks me a little bit that it is assciatted with Jewish people and not everubody else, but all in all the cheap sterotype doesnt really bother me too much.

What does bother me is something that a lot of non Jewish people probably dont understand (and this isnt targeted towards you, just in general as part of this thread, casue your statment made perfect sense, ie, why is it bad to be cheap ?). 

The subtlety of the english language is significant.

If when I was a kid I heard someone say about me "Hes a Jewish boy", that means something totally different than "Hes a jew boy". Do they technically mean the exact same thing ? yes. However, in practice, the term "jew boy" is meant as derogatory term and not just meant as a description of a jewish boy. Will some people use the term "jew boy" and simply mean a Jewish boy ? Yes. However in most cases it is meant in a derogatory way. And I know this from first hand experinace being called it as a kid and getting into numerous fights becasue of it. I was being insulted. 

So, the joke "shoed him" down in my opinion it simply a play on words on "*****" him down. I find that phass offensive not for the cheap aspect but for the "Jew" aspect. Kinda like being called a Jew boy.

So for me anyway thats why I find it kinda offensive. Some of the responses that said the thread started was overreacting, or trying really hard to be insulted, were quite off the mark. Was it a horribly offensive joke ? No. Was it nothing ? No.


On the other hand, not to make ANOTHER jewish sterotype, but the liberal hollywood writters are probably Jewish anyway, so who cares. And even if they werent Jewish, they probably didnt think it could be interpreted so negatvily. So I know I will keep watching.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I find the phrase offensive but the pun made in the TV show is cute.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I actually thought she said "*****". I watch South Park and Bill Maher so Jewish jokes are pretty normal on my TV.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Being Jewish, I have never found that particular stereotype insulting. Seems like a good thing to go with to me.

Furthermore, I am not attracted in any way to girls with big racks, the writing is mediocre at best, the acting even worse.....why do I feel compelled to watch this show?


----------

